# What would u do if u won 550 million dollars!!!!



## conradj51 (Dec 30, 2009)

The list is endless but the main things for me. New Duramax, Polaris Rzr's, Can Am Renegade, custom rv to haul these toys, and buy some land and build a nice house and shop. College funds for mine and families kids. Pay off mine and familys debt. Donate to all childrens hospitals.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Most of the same. Give %10 to church. Buy land, build house. Pay off wife's car, buy new truck. New boat. Open my own resturant. And cook for people and fish every day the weather was nice. lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

250+ acres house, truck, toys, toy hauler, funds for my kids, a few large donations. Home in the mountains/beach split up the rest into savings so future generations can live off of just the interest lol

Just incase you did win I would send a large check to some guy names Ryan in tibbie al

Buy out a successful already established company too

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Pay off my house trailer,,,and buy a new **** dog!!!!!!LOL. I would build the baddest atv park in the south!!!!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

550 million... I'd dream real big lol 10,000 acres, big house, big shop, big truck, big quad, big rzr, lots of guns and ammo!!  donate to good causes, I've always wanted a lambo lol, buy all my good friends some nice stuff, take care of my mom and step dad for raising me right... After tax and all that stuff I imagine ill still have 200 million to go lol we would party a lot


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

First off, id change my phone number! Then I would have to hire one of you folks to claim the ticket, because I will be ****ed if the soon to be ex wife would get a dam cent of it lol. Then get me some land, house and set my daughter up for college and a house. :bigok:


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

well injected im your guy lol...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

change my phone number and change my look as much as possible. Make sure the powerball people don't broadcast my name....other than that...

I would buy about 10,000 acres and open up a off-road park for jeeps and quads! pay off all bills and help out family. I would buy a NORMAL sized house with a very nice shop with every tool you could imagine. St. Judes, and Susan Koman would get a couple million. and put about 80 million in the bank and let interest take over. I would give back some of the hurricane sandy victims.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Disappear


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

buy a full section of bush land (640 acres) build a log cabin right in the middle with a huge state of the art customs shop......get my truck in to get repainted and new rocker panels, would probably HAVE to buy a buggati veyron.......get on the budweiser delivery route, then spend my time out in the man cave building crazy [email protected]#$ without anyone around to bother me for blowing stuff up for giggles, and i guess build a beautiful golf course somewhere, find a charity that gives ALL the money to the cause and make a huge donation i think thats about it


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

id prolly put in a trust or somecrap and let it build till im an old fart.....haha not! id buy the largest chunk of land for sale in the south and make it the baddest of the bad atv park and war vets get in free


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Winnipeg-Roy said:


> Disappear


 this would be my first thing i did

I couldnt say exactly what i would do with the money, but I would sho-nuf have fun trying to figure it out


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

Not a **** thing :lmao:


Probably buy the property bordering my farm so I can expand. New tractor, new F450 king ranch, new house, the usual stuff. Invest most of it and live off the interest.


----------



## spunkmonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Buy some land, build a house, and through some trailers by the road (to rent out and keep the money flowing in). pay off any debt i might have and save the rest, maybe open some CD's.

AWWW YEAH


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Ha priority # 1 tell work to shove it and to lose my number. After that who knows.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd love to have to spend 500 million! Hell, 1 million would set me up. But 500 would set up my whole family, present and future! Buy land, they ain't making anymore of it.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If they came to interview me I'd act like a hick and go "Well I aim to buy maw n paw a new double wide. Take my old lady out to Waffle House a time or two and heck I might just take a few weeks off work" 

Just so me and my friends would have something to laugh about. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

